# DSL Router offline schalten



## rah (30. Juni 2004)

Moin, moin…

Ich würde gerne wissen ob und wie man einen DSL Router (über WLAN verbunden) vom Computer aus offline stellen kann. Bisher kann ich den Router nur ganz ausschalten oder die am Router eingestellte Zeit abwarten, bis er selbsttätig offline geht.

Wer kann mir einen Tip geben 

Gruß
rah


----------



## Mc_Fly_B (1. Juli 2004)

Gib doch mal Info, welcher Router das denn genau ist.

Die meisten Router kann man per Browser mit ihrer IP ansprechen und konfigurieren.

Mc Fly


----------



## rah (1. Juli 2004)

Moin, moin…

Ich habe den Router (T-Sinus 154 DSL Basic) schon mit 'nem Browser konfiguriert und die "Abschaltzeit" auf 5 Minuten eingestellt. Aber kann man ihn denn nicht anders offline schalten?

Gruß
rah


----------



## RealSucker (6. Juli 2004)

Ich habe noch keinen Router gesehen, dem man den Befehl geben konnte, den Saft ab auf Knopfdruck ab zu drehen.
Glaube also nicht, dass das geht, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. Vielleicht kann man ihn ja weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Radhad (8. Juli 2004)

Er spricht von "offline gehen", also im Router einfach auf Disconnect klicken, falls er solch eine Funktion hat. Mein Router von Netgear hat das zumindest.


----------



## rah (8. Juli 2004)

Moin, moin…

Mein Router hat diese Funktion leider nicht, aber trotzdem Danke. Vielleicht sollte ich mir einfach einen anderen Router anschaffen.

Gruß
rah


----------



## Radhad (8. Juli 2004)

Scheint so.. Ein Router den man nicht wirklich steuern / konfigurieren kann bringt einem ja nichts, außer man setzt ein anderes Firmware ein. Vielleicht gibt es ja für deinen Router ein neueres Firmware?


----------



## Private Joker (12. Juli 2004)

Ich würde dir ein D-Link Router emphelen! Ich finde das sind die Besten überhaupt! Da kann man die auch offline schalten! Ich emphele dir den D-Link DI-604! Den kann man am einfachsten konfigurieren!


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

Oder einen Netgear Router, die sind mit D-Link in den Tests immer an der Spitze.


----------



## rah (23. Juli 2004)

Danke, danke für die vielen Antworten und Empfehlungen

Gruß
rah


----------



## Helmut Klein (23. Juli 2004)

Hört sich vielleicht etwas blöd an, aber wie wärs wenn du einfach das Kabel, welches vom Router zum Splitter führt, rausziehst?


----------



## Erpel (23. Juli 2004)

Das geht aber nur wenn der Router ein eingebautes DSLmodem hat. Ansonsten zieh lieber das Kabel raus, das vom Router zum Modem geht. wenn du das Modem vom Splitter trennst hast du den Nachteil das du jedes mal beim Onlinegehn den Sync-Vorgang des Modems abwarten musst.


----------



## Sway (26. Juli 2004)

Ich hab bisher noch kein Router gesehen, bei dem man nicht die PPPoE Verbindung beenden konnte.... und ich hab schon so einige gehabt.

Schau man nach ob du einen Punkt namens "WAN verbindung trennen" oder "PPPoE Verbindung trennen"hast. 



p.s. Solltest du dir einen Router kaufen wollen würde ich immer wieder zu einem Draytek, Linksys oder Dlink raten.


----------

